# Finding a short-term (4 months) furnished rental in San Cristobal de la cases



## Lun (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everyone!

My partner, our 9 month old baby and I are planning on leaving to live in Mexico next month for at least 4 months, up to a year. We would like to stay in a smallish mountain town and think san cristobal might be the one for us.

I've had a look on flipkey and there are a few places starting at $800 per month. Is this price about right? Are there any other sites I should look at? Or would anyone who lives in san christobal be able to ask around for us? We would really appreciate that!

Other than visas and travel insurance,is there anything else we will be needing? We are from Australia, so visas won't be an issue for us.

It's a very exciting time for us! We are hoping to learn some spanish and it would be a great learning experience in spanish for our baby too.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Everything is for rent if you ask*

Hey Mate;

Auzzies like Mexico a lot. I think you'll have fun. We loved Melbourne when I taught there in 2002 I believe. I still can't get those "hook rights" out of my mind.

After having had my own small contracting outfit and working across the country (USA), and having to rent for short periods, get up and move again. I can definitely tell you this - everything is for rent - for the right price.

Drive around San Cristobal on the side streets, find a vacant house you like and go ask the neighbors who owns it? Warning Label - Most houses, condos for rent on Internet sites are way over valued - looking to snag a ****** with bucks. Most won't want to rent for only 4 months, but increasing the monthly rental until it makes them comfortable about doing it will work. Think last century when marketing is concerned for most Mexicans. A pot out on a chair on the sidewalk with a wilting head of lettuce can denote the restaurant is now open. A big shiny pot on the curb, now probably means yes we have tamales and are open. So if you see a vacant house and not rental sign, it just may be for rent and the owners thinks his vacant house is enough to draw prospective renters or buyers. Somewhere down in history I think the good Lord had the Mexican's invent the best common sense?

I've rented a house boat on Lake Union, Seattle with friends before, I've live on a lake, I've rented the past editor of Time Magazines deluxe condo on Hutchinson Island, FL for a pitance of what market price would be. I rented it for half price as I discovered he definitely wanted to rent it for less than a year, and wanted some one to care take it while up in Conn. doing a new housing development. You just have to be adventurous and ask the right questions. 

I've rented a nice A Frame Cabin in Big Bear Lake California at a ski area that was only for sale. Met the lady outside watering and starting asking her questions. Since she didn't live there she after meeting me and my buddy was more than glad to rent to us and show the place to prospective owners as she felt the property would be safer with someone in it and it saved her a bunch in gas and time not having to drive up the mountain each time to show the house. 

People usually in Mexico are thinking rentals for a year or more, excepting in touristic beach resorts. That's their mentality - now negotiate from there.


----------



## Lun (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for replying cuylers5746!

So you suggest we go there first and find somewhere then, instead of trying to find somewhere on the internet. I didn't think $800 per month was too bad - what would I be expecting to pay if I organised it there instead? Also, how would I know if a house was vacant or not?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

cuylers5746 said:


> So if you see a vacant house and not rental sign, it just may be for rent and the owners thinks his vacant house is enough to draw prospective renters or buyers.


Very true.

In fact, it is common to put signs on property saying "No se vende - no se renta" (Not for sale or rent). People assume that vacant lots/property are available and owners must get tired of people asking about them.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Lun said:


> … Also, how would I know if a house was vacant or not?


Often houses or apartment buildings have signs on them. And you can ask someone in the neighborhood or at a corner store. 

One strategy is to pick the neighborhood you want to live in and then walk or drive around looking for a place. It is different than the way it is done north of the border but it works.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

It's never wise to rent over the internet, no matter where you are going.

A bad hotel choice can be a disaster for a night, or you might forfeit a couple of hundred USD. A bad home choice means you are locked into living in a place that's bad for you (especially with a tiny one in the household) for months.

As noted above, stay at a hotel or B & B for a couple of days and walk around the city, find out what neighborhoods appeal to you and then start asking. 

The house that looks lovely on the internet may, indeed be so. It may, also, have neighbors who like to throw loud parties till 2 am, or be a block away from the church with the biggest and loudest bells in town.

If you are dead set on having the house secured before you arrive, at the least do your search with the words "se renta san cristobal de las cases". You'll get fewer ****** prices.

For example: a quick look at a site found with that search shows numerous two bedroom apartments for $5000 to $6000 pesos (about $400 to $480 USD). Some of them are brand new and quite nice looking.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

Very good tip


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

cuylers5746 said:


> Very good tip


 Actually it is a very bad tip and shows no insight into the rental business. The normally higher cost of a rental found over the internet reflects the added amenities, better grade furniture, service when there is a problem and the cost of advertising. Most internet sites offer numerous pictures and the opportunity to contact the owner / manager as many times as you care to write, with questions and concerns. Try doing that cruising the neighborhood. Try contacting a local owner on Christmas day when you find a water leak. The money you pay for a rental by the internet, in most cases, shows a serious, professional landlord who is willing to spend the money and time to present his property to people from all over the world. 
. Coming to Mexico for 4 months and spending a week, two weeks or more trying to save a hundred dollars or more a month is a waste of your vacation time. In fact, if you were to contact the owner of a unit shown on line and asked for a discount for a 4 month rental you might be very surprised.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

Spoken like a true Real Estate Agent or retired one!


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Don't rely on Internet OR Realtors*

Well Lun;

You got to choose? You have 4 out of 5 responders on this blog telling you to come rent at a hotel first and walk the streets and neighborhoods first and don't rely on the Internet? You feel lucky with the 1 out of 5 or the 4 out of 5?

Her's an excellent example a real nice artist lady, Gringa from New Mexico was retired in Panama and got disinchanted with many things and wanted to relocate in Mexico. I wrote to her several times, sent her Internet web sites "as starter ideas", but if you show up ride around for a couple of days you can find your perfect situation, micro climate, elevation, house, light in the house, neighbors, etc. etc. 

She took my advice and instead of having to pay $3500.00 m.n. monthly she found the perfect place and negotiated a 3 bedroom little home with one bedroom with lot's of windows and light for her artist studio and for only $2500.00 m.n. 

Not mentioned, was your comment on 4 months or more. Sounds like if you guys fall in love with the area you'll state if all your ducks line up in a row? San Cristobal I hear from my friends is a very beautiful city and great life style. So saving $1000.00 per month or more spread over a long term might just pay all of your utilities?


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

cuylers5746 said:


> Spoken like a true Real Estate Agent or retired one!


 Not bad for a guess. I, someone who has been in the rental business for over 30 years.
The past 10 years I have lived in Mexico and managed 7, one bedroom furnished casitas / apartments here in the state of Veracruz. I target tourists from out of the country as potential clients. Is it wrong? Am I doing a bad thing? 
A guest from outside the borders of Mexico, coming for a few months or even planning a long term move, should at least have an idea of where they will be staying when they arrive. Your advice to wander the burrows and look for housing, locate the family and secure a rental is not far from ludicrous . 
. Many foreigners do not speak Spanish and if they do likely not well enough to sign a contract to rent a place for a few months. And in the case of the OP, with a small child in tow as a bonus. Great way to start a vacation or a new life. 
. Sure you can stay in a hotel for a week or whatever at 300, 400, 500 pesos a night times 7 is pushing or very likely exceeding 3000 pesos for a week. Remember we are talking saving money so follow along if you can.
. When you find your dream home for cheap now what..? Buy linens for the bed, if there is a bed, buy towels for the bathroom, buy pots, pans, dishes and utensils for the kitchen. . All for a vacation that will be over in less than half a year. 
. . Now how about LP gas for the water heater? Or having the cable TV hooked up? Garbage pick up, water bills, security....the saving keep adding up!
I will say the the OP´s should go with the plan of securing a place before arriving. Use an international booking company with precise language about deposits and refunds. Sure you might pay more in the end but you will have the peace of mind of knowing you have a place ready and waiting.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Tepetan has a point. For a short term stay, it might be a better use of time to rent a vacation rental through an agency. The OP specified a 4 month stay. It would clearly be cheaper to stay in a hotel for a few weeks and look locally for a furnished rental. They exist. But furnished rentals are hard to find and, if you are only staying for 4 months, you won't save much if anything. Cheaper rental + hotel costs could easily equal the cost of a higher priced ready-to-move-in space.

Also, if you are planning to stay, the experience of looking for a place and learning the system is time well-spent. That is not so, if your plan is to stay a few months then leave. 

For people without a family it is easy to find a furnished room for a short-term stay. Not so easy for a family.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

It appears that the bottom line may be that you and your SO need to decide if this is a long vacation, or a change of lifestyle. If it's four months that can turn into 12 easily, and then even more, take your time and do your own looking. It may be that even the city itself isn't your final destination in MX.

But if you just want an extended vacation, then you may be better off as tepetepan suggests. But be careful.

The population of would be real estate agents who are ready and willing to prey on the unsophisticated traveler respects no borders. They exist in MX as they do in the US and Canada, and, I suspect, your own country.


----------

